# Rolling in fox poo



## Henny (24 August 2010)

My dog LOVES rolling in fox poo. He did it yesterday at the yard, and today once at the yard and once on a walk. Its so disgusting gets all stuck round his collar!! Is there anyway to stop him doing it. He is off the lead at the stables and walking across fields when he did it this afternoon. He is so quick, sniff and then drop and roll. If I call him he gets up and comes over, but it only takes a second and he is covered. This morning it looked like something had been sick on him!!!

Please help!


----------



## Brownmare (24 August 2010)

Join the club  I find that a good dousing from a cold hose asap after the event is the best deterrent but even that doesn't work for a really juicy fresh one


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (24 August 2010)

Nothing will stop them from rolling in it - resign your self to it and get a good smelly shampoo!!


----------



## Spudlet (24 August 2010)

Tomato ketchup gets the smell right out - rinse with the hose, lather the ketchup in, rinse out well then shampoo with dog shampoo as normal.

Manky little creatures!

ETA at least you are not alone... http://diaryofatoerag.blogspot.com/2010/08/not-happy-camper.html


----------



## Brownmare (24 August 2010)

Ketchup??? Do I even want to know how you found that out


----------



## Spudlet (24 August 2010)

Brownmare said:



			Ketchup??? Do I even want to know how you found that out 

Click to expand...

A fellow long-suffering spaniel owner told me, when we met her on a walk after Henry had done a grind-it-right-in-there special

It sounds mad, but it really works, it is the only thing I have ever found that does!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 August 2010)

I knew about ketchup too - my sister told me, god knows how she found out   It does work, but I usually cant be bothered to go and find the ketchup - Islay rolled in fox yesterday, I just used liberal amounts of apple shampoo


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 August 2010)

Roly does it all the time and has now perfected the "dum de dum I'm not doing anything" DIVE!...there's no helping it - sorry!


----------



## Henny (24 August 2010)

Thanks for replies, I have got quick good at the washing it off, Im just hoping that it stops being every day!


----------



## misterjinglejay (24 August 2010)

Echo the ketchup!


----------



## GinaB (24 August 2010)

Beastie asks 'is there something on my back?'


----------



## dunthing (24 August 2010)

My old lab would roll in fox, squashed frog, flattened snake on the road and would pick up one dollop of horse poo and run round with it. I know about the ketchup too, it works but it does dye golden retrievers a nice shad of pink!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 August 2010)

Ketchup definitely works, I was told about it many moons ago, mind you when I first suggested it on here I got mocked and lots of talk of burgers.


----------



## Rana (25 August 2010)

I have yet to experience the delightful pleasure of fox poo, so will remember the ketchup trick for when she finds some!  

However, does anyone know how I can get the smell of old BBQ off her??  We had an open BBQ at the yard a while back, and Poppy has discovered that rolling in all the old ask (complete with meat drippings) is just the best thing ever.  I stuck her in the shower straight away (she doesn't do baths, but showers are fine!), with smelly antibacterial shampoo, but she still smells!!!!!  

And of course, last night she made a beeline for it again.  Fortunately I managed to get her back before she did any more than stick her paws in it.  *sigh*


----------



## supagran (25 August 2010)

Not fox poo, but my collie rolls in dead sheep at lambing time  YUCK!!!!  I use BYOFRESH wipes and deodorising spray.  Brilliant, just rinse off the solid lumps and then wipe over dog with the wipes - brilliant stuff - they have a website www.byofresh.com .  I bought mine at Crufts, dont know if they sell direct though.  Good luck!


----------



## TarrSteps (26 August 2010)

Tomato juice is the default for getting skunk odour off dogs, which is probably how someone got to ketchup.  Apparently there's something in tomatoes that breaks down the proteins or something . . ?  Tomato juice is okay but I've had more luck with a paste made of stable deodoriser - slather it on, let it sit, shampoo out.  (Believe it or not, skunk is worse than fox poo!)

Tbh, for getting the offending animal back in the car and home to a shower, I just use the wipes from Pets@Home - they work surprisingly well, although they do make the dog smell a bit like a toilet.   If it's really bad I put a bit more water on and rub the wipe until it lathers.  I still shampoo but I find the sooner I get it off, the easier it is to get the smell out.


----------



## Henny (26 August 2010)

Thanks for replies, I am definetely going to get some wipes. I already have a waterproof collar which is fab, I just put it under the tap and its as good as new!


----------

